# Red's Tank Is Wack



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Two days ago my reds were fine, now they have started eating eachothers poop once it comes out. Just today I fed my reds some pellets and half an hour later after checking on them there seems to be a peice of white matter in the tank by the food. It looks like a peice of old shrimp, but I havent fed any shrimp to them in the past week. Any ideas to what it could be? It was smaller before but now its expanding.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't say, any chance of a pic?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


> I can't say, any chance of a pic?


turns out it was a peice of shrimp, what I believed happend was the reds didnt finish the entire shrimp and it got buried under the flourite sand. While under all the sand it probally was being compressed and finally when I fed the reds they probally dug it back up while they were going crazy eating the pellets while I was feeding them. Thanks for the reply though appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

No problem, glad you found out what it was


----------

